# Breakfast ideas



## Thatgoodfellow (Feb 2, 2019)

I am shit at eating breakfast. I know it will help bring my total calories up if I do but my morning routine is to get up make coffee and head to work. I usually way about 3 hours after I wake up and it's never that much of a meal since I'm at work on 10 min break. Aside from the waffles, peanut butter and syrup ( my bulk breakfast idea) what else would be some good quick recommendations for eating well in the morning.


----------



## Jin (Feb 2, 2019)

Thatgoodfellow said:


> I am shit at eating breakfast. I know it will help bring my total calories up if I do but my morning routine is to get up make coffee and head to work. I usually way about 3 hours after I wake up and it's never that much of a meal since I'm at work on 10 min break. Aside from the waffles, peanut butter and syrup ( my bulk breakfast idea) what else would be some good quick recommendations for eating well in the morning.



Nothing wrong with a shake. Especially if it’s shake vs no meal at all. 

Whole milk, whey, Oats, PB


----------



## Straight30weight (Feb 2, 2019)

I drink a shake when I wake up. Quick and easy.


----------



## Thatgoodfellow (Feb 2, 2019)

Jin said:


> Nothing wrong with a shake. Especially if it’s shake vs no meal at all.
> 
> Whole milk, whey, Oats, PB



Ya I meant to say this but my stomach acts like a bitch in the morning and a shake makes me just feel sick sometimes. I guess I did good today with eating oatmeal. I think I just need to make an effort to at least get something and get my gut used to eating early and improve from there.


----------



## German89 (Feb 2, 2019)

You can soak oats over night and it with greek yogurt


----------



## transcend2007 (Feb 2, 2019)

3 hard boiled eggs ... 1 apple is a good super easy breakfast option ...


----------



## Thatgoodfellow (Feb 2, 2019)

transcend2007 said:


> 3 hard boiled eggs ... 1 apple is a good super easy breakfast option ...



I just feel bad for my coworkers when I start eating too many hard-boiled eggs haha.


----------



## German89 (Feb 2, 2019)

Thatgoodfellow said:


> I just feel bad for my coworkers when I start eating too many hard-boiled eggs haha.


----------



## BRICKS (Feb 2, 2019)

I posted this before but here it is again.

8x8 baking pan

3 cups frozen hashbrowns thawed
Put it in the pan.  Add meat chopped up (ham, steak, ground beef, groundTurkey, hell even shrimp)

Little bit of shredded cheese on top

Pour about half a dozen whipped up eggs over this mess

350 for 1 hour

Keep un freezer or fridge.  You can put it in your food prep containers.  Just reheat in microwave.

Food pep for breakfast like you food prep for other meals.

Or, oatmeal and scrambled eggs takes 15 minutes to make
,


----------



## Thatgoodfellow (Feb 2, 2019)

BRICKS said:


> I posted this before but here it is again.
> 
> 8x8 baking pan
> 
> ...



Sounds awesome. It taste pretty good reheated? I'm always weary about eggs being to dry when microwaved


----------



## jennerrator (Feb 2, 2019)

I’ve been doing oats, protein powder and almond butter..in a bowl not a shake..takes only a few minutes and you got carb, protein and fat...good to go! And tasty ..just put enough water so it doesn’t get thick and gross lol


----------



## stonetag (Feb 2, 2019)

X2 with Bricks on the oatmeal and eggs, a staple of mine damn near everyday. You can make so many options of oatmeal w/added stuff, or the eggs for that matter.


----------



## stanley (Feb 2, 2019)

poptarts



10char


----------



## Rhino99 (Feb 2, 2019)

Timely thread.
I just got an instapot. A recipe I have my eye on is like Bricks posted for the instapot, I'm going to try that.

If your stomach is jacked when you get up try going into this slowly.
Have a glass of water, which everyone should do anyway.

When do you train, is it morning or no, because you said you don't eat for 3 hours. Spongy will tell you not to do that and you should eat before you train.
Either way after drinking some water see if your stomach settles down then have a protein shake, like said it's much better than nothing. Have a banana with it, or Oatmeal if possible.


----------



## BRICKS (Feb 2, 2019)

Thatgoodfellow said:


> Sounds awesome. It taste pretty good reheated? I'm always weary about eggs being to dry when microwaved



Lika any "casserole"its better reheated


----------



## Thatgoodfellow (Feb 2, 2019)

Rhino99 said:


> Timely thread.
> I just got an instapot. A recipe I have my eye on is like Bricks posted for the instapot, I'm going to try that.
> 
> If your stomach is jacked when you get up try going into this slowly.
> ...




My shift is gonna be changing from first to second which will help a lot but typically I workout around 4-6 when I'm off. I'm gonna start trying the protein shake since I know it's tough for me to get anything in.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 2, 2019)

my breakfast is always the same eggs and oatmeal..Its better just to to the same shit everyday


----------



## Chillinlow (Feb 2, 2019)

Eggs 
omlettes
steak 
chicken 
avocado 
turkey 
Cheese


----------



## DF (Feb 2, 2019)

If you meal prep fast is easy.  I cook a bunch of steak or sausage for a few days.  I’ll have steak & eggs or a sausage & egg sammich.  It’s quick & easy.


----------



## Grego (Feb 2, 2019)

As said, a shake is better than nothing.  Maybe experiment with different types of protein to see how your gut tolerates that. I take oats, whey and powdered peanut protein and have that about 9-10. There is talk that eating carbs later in the morning will be more likely to utilize them opposed to storing them. I’m guessing if you have a half cup of oats with 40 grams of protein you won’t have you worry about how fast you digest the carbs


----------



## Rhino99 (Feb 2, 2019)

I find if I dont eat any carbs morning or afternoon, then at nighttime I am in a carb frenzy.


----------



## Gadawg (Feb 3, 2019)

Im with Jin. Make a shake but throw in tons of good healhy stuff. Fruit, veggies, olive oil, oats, easy


----------



## burtle1987 (Feb 3, 2019)

BRICKS said:


> I posted this before but here it is again.
> 
> 8x8 baking pan
> 
> ...




Wrote this one down. Trying this tomorrow! 

Thanks


----------



## stonetag (Feb 3, 2019)

Rhino99 said:


> I find if I dont eat any carbs morning or afternoon, then at nighttime I am in a carb frenzy.



True story man! I think I'm going to fuking die in the middle of the night if I don't get carbs, preferably anything with a ton of sugar. I've been weaning myself off the sugar and its a *unt!


----------



## Rhino99 (Feb 3, 2019)

stonetag said:


> True story man! I think I'm going to fuking die in the middle of the night if I don't get carbs, preferably anything with a ton of sugar. I've been weaning myself off the sugar and its a *unt!



I feel ya bro.
I need to have some carbs during the day.
If I dont, we'll this is what I ate 3 nights ago at 8 pm

3 peanut butter jelly sandwiches
1 turkey cheeseburger
2 nutra grain cereal bars
1 Protein shake


----------



## who_gives_a_shit (Feb 6, 2019)

My stomach is jacked in the morning too but a bowl of whole grain Raisin Bran and the fair life milk with omegas has been working well for me, the milk is higher in protein then regular milk as well. A small bowl comes out to be like 80 grams of carbs or so and roughly 25 grams of protein.


----------



## Thatgoodfellow (Feb 6, 2019)

I actually ate some waffles loaded with syrup and peanut butter. Felt good today hopefully I can keep putting that weight on.


----------



## bigdog (Feb 6, 2019)

I wake up at 3am. eat 2 slices of cinnamon raisin toast with cookie butter on them. I hit the gym and drink Gatorade during the workout. just after the workout I have over easy eggs and a protein(steak or bacon) and some boiled white potato. has worked well for me for a long ass time now.


----------

